# xbox wireless adapter wont work!! plz help



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i dont know if anyone can help but ive tried everything i can think of with limited knowledge of ip's subnets etc

my wireless adapter connects to my bt voyager 2110 router after typing the wep code in, then after using the automatic settings i tested the connection and it connects to the wireless but will not pass the ip address test :wall:

ive tried manually entering all the settings from my router settings but still no luck after about 2 hours of trying, if it helps i tried to connect via my laptop by plugging an ethernet cable from my laptop to my xbox and stealing the wireless But it still wouldn't work, again not passing the ip address test, so i think my router is preventing the connection somehow but cannot see how 

please help me i'm dying to play cod4 online


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

try power cycling your modem / router

i had a similar problem trying to set up a mates Live. i solved it by:

powering everything down
unplugging modem & router from mains for 30 secs

then

1. power up modem (let lights settle)
2. power up router (as above)
3. power up PC
4. power up wireless adapter
5. power up xbox


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

have you paired the modem to the adaptor?


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

KingEdward said:


> try power cycling your modem / router
> 
> i had a similar problem trying to set up a mates Live. i solved it by:
> 
> ...


i'll give it a try now and see what happens and write back



MikeTDI said:


> have you paired the modem to the adaptor?


i'm not sure what you mean by that? i have entered the wep key on my xbox if thats what it you mean?

cheers for the help :thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

right i dont have a modem to power up, only the router.

i didnt know how to power up the wireless adapter without turning the xbox on so they sort of powered up at the same time but it hasn't worked


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

is there a button or something on your router? i remember having problems seeing mine up but all i did was enter the wep code then press a button on my modem so i found my new wireless connection (the wireless adaptor)


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

the xbox has found my router and all the settings and connects to the wireless on the router but when i test the connection it wont pass the ip address. I think i'm going to take it back soon because its 60 quid sitting there doing nothing


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Does your router give out a DHCP address? If not then you will need to go into the Network settings on the Xbox and manually assign it an IP address then all should be fine.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I had this problem. Gave up, packed the Xbox up and will wait until I have moved in to my new house to play it again.

Didn't even matter if I set the router to no encryption just wouldn't connect, but has done in the past. Used to work perfectly.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

i hate these things lol, i set an ip address of 192.168.1.100 but my dhcp goes up to 192.168.1.254 so thought i should put it outside that range but i think thats the highest the ip will go? so maybe lower my dhcp range and put the xbox just outside it? if you get me? lol


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

try following this guide.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/BT/Voyager2110/Xbox_Live_360.htm


----------

